# kestone trailers/ dyna span floors



## deckdood (Mar 31, 2011)

Does anyone have any experience with this floor system?   5/8" osb BASED WITH LAMINATE?  If I understand correctly.  One piece (sounds good)  but I have heard they flex a lot.  Any feedback would be great.


----------

